# Suit (odd jacket) size—same as your chest measure, or -2"?



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

I was under the impression that your jacket size was determined by your chest size. For example, if you measure 40" at the chest, then you wear a size 40 suit/jacket. But, then I found this chart:
https://stores.ebay.com/DeCalo-Fashion/Measuring-Info-and-Size-Chart.html

According to this chart, someone with a 40" chest should be in a size 38 jacket.

Which is correct, or perhaps, I should be asking, which is a more realiable rule of thumb?


----------



## mafoofan (May 16, 2005)

Sizing between brands can vary a great deal: one maker's 42 can be quite different from another's. The best thing you can do is look for the _actual_ dimensions of the garment, keeping in mind that you need some extra room around your own on-body measurements.

So if you're a 40" chest, you really shouldn't wear the size 38 jacket by this brand since you'd have no room at all (your chest is 40" and the jacket chest is 40").

That all being said, you can make some general inferences based on the market of a given maker. Conservative American business suits are often cut for a looser fit than you might prefer, so trying on the next size smaller can make sense. But these are only general inferences: actual dimensions + trying on the garment are key.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*size*

it seems as though this chart is giving the cloth measures for each size number.


----------



## fullgrain (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, the chart makes sense; it means that their size 40 suit jacket measures 18.5 inches shoulder to shoulder, 42 inches in the chest, etc. It's actually nice that they give you the measurements; usually you have to hunt these up. I'd say their measurements are pretty std., perhaps a tick on the slim side.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

mafoofan is correct. My chest measurement is 46", yet I have some coats that are labeled 46 and some that are 44. I concurrently purchased (from different eBay sellers) two old, very high quality Hickey Freeman fully canvassed sport coats, both marked 44. One fits wonderfully, the other felt like I'd been stuffed into a sausage casing (it has since gone to the thrift store). Same company, same era, quite different fits. Just like shoes.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Teacher said:


> mafoofan is correct. My chest measurement is 46", yet I have some coats that are labeled 46 and some that are 44. I concurrently purchased (from different eBay sellers) two old, very high quality Hickey Freeman fully canvassed sport coats, both marked 44. One fits wonderfully, the other felt like I'd been stuffed into a sausage casing (it has since gone to the thrift store). Same company, same era, quite different fits. Just like shoes.


I bet that sausage casing had been tailored to fit.


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

In most cases, you should be able to rely on your chest measurement for your suit size (i.e. if you have a 40" chest, get a size 40). Most suits will have 2" of extra room and some will have 3". However, some manufacturers or clothing lines will have no slack. Case in point: Ralph Lauren, in particular Purple Label, which has adopted the Thom Browne look (another example). These lines and brands have no slack and are very fitted. Browne, in fact, will leave you with negative room. If you want a Purple Label that fits even remotely close to normally, get a size up from normal, maybe even two.


----------



## mack11211 (Oct 14, 2004)

Your chest size is your suit size.

The chest measure of the suit is usually two to four inches larger than your chest. This varies by maker and line. Costume National is only two inches or even one, while BB is four.

Regardless of the tag size, know your own measurements and the measurements of the garment (esp important if buying online). Then you will be happy.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Benjamin E. said:


> Browne, in fact, will leave you with negative room.


I own a wet suit for diving.

I didn't realize it was done in a Thom Browne cut


----------

